# Alum Creek reservoir fly fishing?



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Guess what guys, I own a boat. A boat that's feeling a little depressed. See, since I got waders, I haven't even started my boat  This being the case, I figured this weekend would be a good time to take the boat out to alum creek and make it feel better, since everyone's yammering on about the saugeye bite out there 

Now, I've got jig rods and bass rods and all that good stuff, but I want to take my fly rod too... Has anyone fly fished from a boat on Alum (I'm sure you have). What species did you target? Catch? What kind of tippet should I use? Floating line or sinking?

Also, there is an ENORMOUS school of carp near the docks in the early mornings that seems to always be feeding on some sort of fly on the surface... anyone ever try to get one of those? I figured a little midge cluster or something  But I dunno. 

Thoughts, guys? I've got lotsa wooly buggers, sinking line, clouser minnows, some woolly sculpins, some woolhead sculpins, and a few other odds and ends in the big streamer box. Who's eating what and where? lol.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky dude! I am waiting on someone to sell his basstracker and be fly fishing out of the boat also. Although I havent fished Alum in a long time, pre fly fishing days but I am sure you will not have any problem doing so. Heck I would like to! I would look for the coves that have woody debris, but I cant remember which one was it that would be great for topwater popping. Post a report!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Never been on Alum, but it sounds like you have the tools needed for a good outing. I'd definitely be on those carp early! I don't care what anyone else says, I like to see my backing in use occasionally.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have thought of taking a fly rod for the muskie I have seen real shallow at times feeding....when I cast baits to them it seems to spook them and have never caught any....I think with a larger fly it may not spook them.... as a larger lure has done....I haven't tried it yet but want to have it with me just incase seeing them shallow....Mine is a 9-10 weight...more for the salt water but???
I have a couple pike flies I think would work.that have steel leaders rigged with them


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> I have thought of taking a fly rod for the muskie I have seen real shallow at times feeding....when I cast baits to them it seems to spook them and have never caught any....I think with a larger fly it may not spook them.... as a larger lure has done....I haven't tried it yet but want to have it with me just incase seeing them shallow....Mine is a 9-10 weight...more for the salt water but???
> I have a couple pike flies I think would work.that have steel leaders rigged with them


I have 9,10 and 12wt set up to use for muskies. What works for salt will work great for them. Go for it!! Make up some bright EP style minnow flies for them also.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Never been on Alum, but it sounds like you have the tools needed for a good outing. I'd definitely be on those carp early! I don't care what anyone else says, I like to see my backing in use occasionally.


If you gonna use a 3wt, yea you be in your backing! The key is using very long leaders of 12ft+ to be successful and that is hard sometimes.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never had too terrible much trouble turning over 12-15 ft of leader so far.... we'll see how my 4 wt does when it comes  5 wt with the big bad Sage reels for the carp and saugeye and bass though


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have had the chance to fly fish from a boat a few times. What I learned was to take a rod with floating line and one with sinking line. The floating line is good for coves and the sinking line is good for open water.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Match the hatch when fishing for Muskies. You can use surflon monocoated wire to tie directly into your tippet. You also can use like spierwire and tie that directly onto your tippet.


----------

